# Wow good race



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

This IndyCar race that's about to end has been a really good one, on the crazy side. A lot of good looking cars that would make great MG+ cars. The Verizon car for one....What AFX MG+ INDY car would you like to see made?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

TheWatkinsGlenRace is on now.......that WhelenCorvetteDaytonaPrototype would be a hell of a good looking 1.5 AFX car along with the rest of the DP's, and IMSA GT cars. I much rather see those made than a bunch of Ford and Chevy stock cars with pretend sponsors. I will say the new Ford and Chevy stock car bodies are sweet, and ready to be stripped and have new decals applied.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

NASCAR at Sonoma.....has been worth watching.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

been a good race so far


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Every race I've watched all weekend have been good, and it started out with me thinking that VERIZON car would make a nice AFX car. Oh and the Whelen DP car is even nicer....


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

good race...nice finish


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Crimnick said:


> good race...nice finish



A race at the end is a good thing......


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

#46 the DOCTOR @ Assen 
http://www.motogp.com/en/news/2015/06/30/rossivsmarquez-the-storm/179208

a 36 year vs. teenagers and 20's

Maybe the best racer ever


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

cwbam said:


> #46 the DOCTOR @ Assen
> http://www.motogp.com/en/news/2015/06/30/rossivsmarquez-the-storm/179208
> 
> a 36 year vs. teenagers and 20's
> ...


just say'n it was a good weekend for racing, and I'd like to see some of the cars become AFX.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I did suggest to Steve at Racemasters that he "build" the new Ford GT race car. He liked the car, but really don't expect it is going to happen. He was pretty non-committal.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> This IndyCar race that's about to end has been a really good one, on the crazy side. A lot of good looking cars that would make great MG+ cars. The Verizon car for one....What AFX MG+ INDY car would you like to see made?


:thumbsup: ALL OF THEM :thumbsup:

GT40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nasty, scary wreck at Daytona last night. The good news, it's reported everyone ..... fans and drivers are ok.. A good race, but I still think SuperSpeedWays need some changes.

Single line restarts with 10 or less to go, might help a bit.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Did not stay up that late to see the race, but saw the replays. No wonder Jr. was scared someone was seriously injured! Pack racing is the problem, not sure how to stop it (short of doing away with restricter plates and implementing something else). Different re-starts might be a thought. Glad the fencing held up as well as it did and the cars seem to be pretty bullet proof now. Dillon must be glad about both those things.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Best part is ....no one was seriously hurt. Car and fence did it's job, real well.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> but I still think SuperSpeedWays need some changes.


Mark my words, there will be major changes.

This is twice that cars have breached the fence in the last few years. The folks that insure NASCAR will demand major improvements and a realignment of rules.

I know nothing insider-like, but I would hazard a guess or two:

Smaller fuel cells 
Move the fans back even more
A new fencing idea
Tighter rules enforcement regarding pushing/blocking. (including a penalty box)

All of the above, I would support.

If you can penalize a leader of a chase race for speeding on pit road, you penalize him for blocking/pushing. BTW, you can also punish them for intentionally causing a yellow flag to change the outcome of a race.(Clint Boyer).


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

We shall see ..... single file restarts would help with ten or less to go. No matter what, something needs to be done.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

RjAFX said:


> No matter what, something needs to be done.


Lol...you're kidding right? Only thing NASCAR will do is try and figure out how to make every race end that way.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Shadowracer said:


> Lol...you're kidding right? Only thing NASCAR will do is try and figure out how to make every race end that way.


I have to say.......no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I love the re stats two lanes of cars just like the start of the race.
I'd vote for higher fencing for sure you have to keep the cars inside the track.
TNT did a good job covering the race Dillon was a lucky camper last night I did see gas running out of the back of his car, that was one of the worst crashes I have ever seen in the newer Nascar racing
The warden was a happy camper to I got her up with 12 to go so she could see her Dale win the race
gt40


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

NASCAR has announced they will no longer hold "races"...they will instead allow some parade laps at 55MPH, and then draw straws to see who won the parade laps.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dale.....to be honest so do I, but.

lol Crimnick


----------

